# EoM Epic?



## Tzimiscedracul (Oct 3, 2005)

Hi,

Is there any chance of a Elements of Magic with variant Epic rules for spells?


Thanks in advance,


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Oct 3, 2005)

Not really sure you need Epic rules with EOM... the base system scales quite nicely up through 20th level and beyond... and at 20th level you can craft some really nasty spells.

What do you think needs to be added to EOM for epic play?


----------



## genshou (Oct 3, 2005)

EoM scales upward beyond 20 MP in the form of complex spells (ie, no single spell enhancement goes over 20 MP except basic uses of Evoke and Heal), but there is no table for epic-level caster progression.  It's a valid question and one that I was planning on bringing up someday, but likely not until the characters in Pledge of Tyranny get to 16th+ level.

Also very necessary for re-statting Elminster.  Not that I'm planning on it; I don't think he'll ever show up in my game.  Was never fond of the old man...


----------



## RangerWickett (Oct 3, 2005)

I actually have written a short book on Epic rules for EOM, but I got the writing bug on Mythic Earth before I finished it. Now it'll likely be a while before it comes out, unless we can track down some more chaps who are good at layout.


----------



## Bayonet_Chris (Oct 3, 2005)

*Layout*

I work a lot with Reality Deviants and we might be able to do some layout/other work.


----------



## genshou (Oct 3, 2005)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> I actually have written a short book on Epic rules for EOM, but I got the writing bug on Mythic Earth before I finished it. Now it'll likely be a while before it comes out, unless we can track down some more chaps who are good at layout.



I have not as of yet discovered any talent at layout.  Otherwise, I'd love to help.


----------



## Urizen (Oct 3, 2005)

I'd be interested in doing layout for this Project.

If you want to see samples of my layouts, email me @ urizen@realitydeviants.net and I'll be happy to send you some.


----------



## Lela (Oct 4, 2005)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> I actually have written a short book on Epic rules for EOM, but I got the writing bug on Mythic Earth before I finished it. Now it'll likely be a while before it comes out, unless we can track down some more chaps who are good at layout.




I have a good eye but, alas, I'm not trained.  I'd be happy to work with someone (possibly apprentence style) or take on anything you need on my own.  Basically, I do well with print work but have no skill with site design.  I'd say it's due to the  thousands of books I've read but I'd probably seen just as many web sites.

Note: Won't be in town for the next week.  Feel free to e-mail me or drop a line with Genshou if you want to get in contact.  I likely won't be able to reply until the 12th.


----------



## Tzimiscedracul (Oct 4, 2005)

Primitive Screwhead said:
			
		

> Not really sure you need Epic rules with EOM... the base system scales quite nicely up through 20th level and beyond... and at 20th level you can craft some really nasty spells.
> 
> What do you think needs to be added to EOM for epic play?




Ops, sorry. I think I confused Elements of Magic with another product (but I’d also like to see some examples of epic-level stuff with EoM    )

I can’t remember when exactly, but there was here in the forum a post about a variant Epic spell product by of EN Publishing.


----------



## RangerWickett (Oct 4, 2005)

Yes. I don't recall the name of it, but I know what you're talking about. It probably got hung up in editing during the ENnies rush in July and August. I'll look into it.


----------

